

The Best Quotes from Startup School - gaborcselle
http://gaborcselle.posterous.com/the-best-quotes-from-startup-school

======
azsromej
related to the facebook florida llc quote, for those curious, are the actual
papers from sunbiz <http://bit.ly/1MDAnT>

------
seiji
These aren't direct quotes. I clearly remember a few being worded differently.

Maybe list them as "remembered anecdotes" and not direct attributions.

